# What motif do you prefer on your Christmas cards?



## debodun (Nov 11, 2017)

I thought it would be interesting to see what people's preferences are for Christmas card designs. These ideas are from ones I have on hand:

religious
Santa/kids/gifts
scenic/winter
Americana/folk art
animals (specify)
snowmen
decorated tree/ornaments
other (specify)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2017)

It depends on the way they look.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> It depends on the way they look.



Me too....I rarely send cards these days anyway..but the very few I do now to family members , it's usually just simply how nice they look and I'm a stickler for good quality cards too... 

However sometimes I create my own cards online, specifically for a family member or friend..and the cover will usually represent something major in their life.. for example my daughter's Dogs...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2017)

I only send out a few cards these days but like scenic/winter, cute animals,any kind will do and the decorated tree/ornaments especially if they are old fashioned looking. I don't buy boxed cards anymore because I have to many left over and I'm afraid I'll send the same ones out again the following year. I get the few I need in the dollar store that way they are more personalized. Santa cards for the Grand kids. The oldest is ten and I bet by next year he won't believe in Santa so I have to enjoy the magical part of Christmas while I can.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't  "send out"   Christmas cards  anymore.

For  family Christmas gifts,  I always  give cash and put it inside a card.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't send too many cards anymore but when I did it just depended what caught my eye, had no preference except for no to religious ones.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

But isn't that what it's  all about?


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> But isn't that what it's  all about?




Ya got me there! 

But it's about a lot of things for me, mainly JOY.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a pretty typical _safe _style of Christmas card for me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2017)

I do not send cards any more, but when I did, I usually sent winter scenes, or animals.  I had people on my list from may faiths and beliefs, and I chose to send more general "Greeting of the holiday season" type of card, or an assortment that had a mixture of those that did say Merry Christmas and those that just had general greetings.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 11, 2017)

I rarely send  cards now days ,however I have  two close friends in the US I’m sending Aussie made Christmas cards to again this year .
Im also a member of a Aussie site that’s mainly craft ,simple living ,everyday chat,  we have voluntary swaps at Christmas of little gift ( useally something homemade under $10 )  or cards so I’m sending a card to a lady in the UK ....

To answer the posters question .all the cards I send have a Aussie theme ,like Australian flowers ,birds or other wild life


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 11, 2017)

I only send a few, also, so I buy ones that I think the person I send it to will like; natural scenes for my mother, Santa and/or elves for families with children, etc. 

I'm in the habit of writing a note inside that includes what date in December I plan to visit them. It's a habit that started while I was married...she came from a large, close-knit family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)

I still send out cards and receive them, I prefer ones with a natural winter scene with or without an animal or bird, or a natural looking decorated Christmas tree, either alone or outdoors.  Aunt Bea, I like designs like that too.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 11, 2017)

I have to be honest.  We send about 55-65 cards. Any where from 3 to 6 packets are separated by what we know about our friends. One or two packets are religious.  If we know they are a member of a church (many of them are) or of my wife's church (we belong to separate ones - that's another story), we send one that says something like "Have a blessed Christmas", and has an inspiring picture on it, and we write a small personal note.

Of course we have some dear friends who are not necessarily Christians.  (We were both teachers and made a lot of friends down through the years and still stay in touch with many of them - some are Buddhists, some are Muslim, etc).  But we still use the word "Christmas", and they have accepted that and understand us, 
just as we do them.  (If they didn't, then they don't know us, and probably would not send us another card - we go over the list every year and add or delete as the case may be, just as I assume some of them also delete us.)

So we spend a lot of time on our Christmas list. Always have. But we take a lot of delight in this, and don't consider it a chore.


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2017)

I send funny cards.  Sometimes they're downright crazy.  People always say they look forward to the cards I find every year.  Of course, I also have a few older relatives who would not see the humor in them, so I have some traditional ones to send.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't send a lot of cards except to long distance friends I don't see often. The cards I send are religious ones as that's how I view the season.  I do put my gift cards inside of Christmas cards and used to mark them as presents but family knows now what I do and they put them under their tree to be opened when they open their other gifts.  Just have a daughter and 2 grands close so have to mail other family gifts.


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2017)

I like the old time Christmas scenes with snow, trees and Santa Clause. Anything with Christmas decorations. We do very little decorating anymore compared to what we once did, and I am not really a Christmas kind of person, but I do enjoy the decorations. I also enjoy looking at the cards with a Cardinal on them. My favorite Aunt was from Ohio and the Cardinal is their state bird. She loved Cardinals and I loved and adored her. She always sent us a card with a Cardinal on it. Man, I sure do miss her.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2017)

My mom used to but a new box of cards every year and only send a few, so after a while they accumulated. When I inherited her "collection", I went through them and took out the ones I didn't care for and brought them to the senior center where they have a table for thing people are giving away. They disappeared, so I assume someone else took them. I'm not really into the Santa or serious religious ones - I like birds, cats, Americana and scenic landscapes.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is a pretty typical _safe _style of Christmas card for me.




You'd think so...wouldn't you?



buttttt..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-adult-content-ban-robin-Christmas-card.html


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't know anything about The Daily Mail, but it seems they should at least wait until Facebook has a chance to reply, rather than trying to get everyone all worked up about possibly nothing.  This statement definitely proves there is something sinister going on. 

_"Mrs Charley repeatedly contacted Facebook by email to ask them to overturn the ban but received no reply.
_
_Facebook insiders yesterday suggested the ban was an error, but a spokesman would only say the firm was investigating the matter."_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> You'd think so...wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> buttttt..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-adult-content-ban-robin-Christmas-card.html



It sound like another innocent word or phrase is about to be cast into utter darkness, we'll just add it to the growing list of perfectly good words that are no longer PC.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2017)

I guess I am too naive...I don't see it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 12, 2017)

debodun said:


> I guess I am too naive...I don't see it.


Deb, apparently I was not clear in my comment.  I believe The Daily Mail is a tabloid. (?) That article has a sensational headline that will get some people worked up over stuff like this, when there's probably nothing to it at all, just a mistake. 

_Facebook slaps 'adult content' ban on... a robin redbreast card
_
 Many people won't read an article if the headline confirms something they want to believe anyway.  If you read the article to the end, it says they haven't even heard back from Facebook yet as to whether it was a mistake.  And I'm guessing they will never bother to report the reply.  That's all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

I always look for whimsical Christmas cards that have dogs on the cover.I send 10-12 cards to my close friends& 'extended family' members who live out of town. Sue


----------

